# My small zoo ^^'



## sugarrats (Jan 16, 2009)

Very small, I assure you 


Horses---
Loki - 9 y/o gelding, Missouri Fox Trotter
Red - 2 y/o gelding, Missouri Fox Trotter
Sugar Cube - 2 y/o filly, suspected Quarter Horse/Appaloosa cross. One of those 'I just can't leave her here!' buys '>.>

Rats---
20-25 Females 
5 Males
To many to name O-O

Cats---
Gummi Bear - Tom cat, is either sleeping in the house or arguing with other cats about the neighborhood. About a year or so old now.

Dogs---
Lani - 1 y/o Great Dane Female. Total dork. :

Snakes---
Monty- Ball python, male
Mombo- Ball python, female
Murphy- Ball python, male
Houdini- Brazilian Rainbow Boa, female
NoName- WC Black Rat Snake, female
Charlie- Red Tail Boa, unknown
NoName2- California Kingsnake, male

Lizards---
Zodiac- Savannah Monitor, unknown

Rabbits---
NN- Mostly white w/ an agouti stripe and a few spots, male
NN- Gray, female
NN- Agouti, female

Gerbils---
Caffine- Female
Cocaine-Male
The most hyper animals I have ever owned  Cute as buttons though


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

wow thats crazy! I hope someday I can have a lot of pets too. Must be a lot of work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

that's an incredible amount... too many rats to name? ??? i find that a bit sad... sorry if anyone takes offence but i have 32 currently, all have names and recognisable personalities (as i'm sure other people with large amounts could testify to...) and I can't imagine not naming them all - I'm incredibly proud of their names - I spend so long working out the best names for them...

xx


----------



## sugarrats (Jan 16, 2009)

AMJ087 said:


> wow thats crazy! I hope someday I can have a lot of pets too. Must be a lot of work!!!!!!!!


Actually, the work really isn't that bad, rather enjoyable really. The horses are the most work, with an arm and a leg of chores that need to be done daily. The rodents, rabbits, and reptiles are quite easy. Make sure they're cages are clean, that they have water and food. That everyone's healthy and happy and no ones injured or ill. 



Zoundz said:


> that's an incredible amount... too many rats to name? ??? i find that a bit sad... sorry if anyone takes offence but i have 32 currently, all have names and recognisable personalities (as i'm sure other people with large amounts could testify to...) and I can't imagine not naming them all - I'm incredibly proud of their names - I spend so long working out the best names for them...
> 
> xx


I agree with you, it is sad. I do hope to name them once I get them all divided up into they're soon-to-be-completed rat rack. But at the moment, it seems near impossible as most are basically identical and I can never keep identifying markings straight.

Some DO have names though. My agouti stud is named GusGus and my three Himalayan triplets are Spooky, Casper, and Boo. The Himalayan's black rex sister is named Crutches, since she hobbled around for quite awhile after she injured her leg (it's completely healed now). My beige/Siamese (to early still to really tell) is Papa Bear, after his grandfather (who was more cuddly teddy than studly rat), my first rat 

A friend of mine wants to help the rest, all I need are the pictures to send her >.<


I am the worst possible person when it comes to animals and names x-O'


----------



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

what's a rat rack? ???

xx


----------

